# Disaster in Stadium



## MarkJF (Apr 16, 2009)

carnifex2005 said:


> What he meant was that Bradford was a problem with having highly flammable debris to accumulate through the years under the main stand because of poor stadium design and not through any malice of humans such as rioting or policemen letting too many people into a stand.


It WAS NOT poor stadium design, it was an old stadium with a poor maintenance system. Lots of factors and incredible bad luck, all came together that day.


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

In Chile, the last earthquake in 2010 caused damage and destruction in various stadiums hno:

Nelson Oyarzun Stadium, Chillán

























El Morro Stadium, Talcahuano. Totally destroyed by the tsunami.


----------



## ETSman (May 2, 2012)

Why then read this topic if you think it's tragic? Don't click on the topic and you're problems are solved....


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

carnifex2005 said:


> What he meant was that Bradford was a problem with having highly flammable debris to accumulate through the years under the main stand because of poor stadium design and not through any malice of humans such as rioting or policemen letting too many people into a stand.


Hillsborough was down to poor design, or more accurately, ill-thought additions to the original design. The lateral fences that caused the problems were not part of the original plans, and no thought was put into managing the crowds using the stand. There's nothing that actually suggests the end as a whole was overfilled


Ibrox in Glasgow had two disasters. The first was early in the last century, and similar to the one in Bastia. Poorly constructed terracing built on scaffolding proved to not be strong enough, and suffered a partial collapse.

The second was in 1971, when something caused hundreds of fans on the stairs exiting one corner of the ground to fall. Such long staircases were deemed unsafe as a result.


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

MarkJF said:


> It WAS NOT poor stadium design, it was an old stadium with a poor maintenance system. Lots of factors and incredible bad luck, all came together that day.


...especially considering it had been there for about 75 years and was due to be knocked down the following day.


----------



## MarkJF (Apr 16, 2009)

Rev Stickleback said:


> ...especially considering it had been there for about 75 years and was due to be knocked down the following day.


Not quite, that's a myth, although one generally accepted as the truth. It was the roof that was to have been removed, and even then, only the covering, the original metalwork would still have remained.

The covering was ancient felt/bitumen, bodged umpteen times, this was highly flammable and caught fire very quickly dropping sticky burning debris on those trying to escape. 

Rubbish didn't accidentally accumulate under the stand, it was swept under, some kickboards under the seats were hinged, debris would have been swept under post-match. When, if ever, this practice stopped, I have no idea. 

Being built on a slope (hence space under the seats) you entered from street level into the very highest part of the stand, therefore, for those going doing what came naturally, trying to leave the way they came in, there was no escape, the gates were padlocked shut.


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

MarkJF said:


> for those going doing what came naturally, trying to leave the way they came in, there was no escape, the gates were padlocked shut.


without that, the death toll would have been much lower. And, of course, had there been fences, much higher.

I have a feeling that legislation about fire exits not being locked, for all buildings, not just sports grounds, was also changed after that.


----------



## nillie (Jun 10, 2013)

Those Hillsborough pictures still send chills down my spine...


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

some of these are well known disasters such as Hillsborough and Bradford City - out of curiosity as there ever been a stadium disaster like that in the USA?


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

Lumbergo said:


> some of these are well known disasters such as Hillsborough and Bradford City - out of curiosity as there ever been a stadium disaster like that in the USA?


The only one I remember like that in the US was at Camp Randall, University of Wisconsin in 1993. No one was killed but 73 fans in total injured, six of them critically (had to get CPR to revive them).

http://host.madison.com/news/local/...cle_63d894c2-f3ca-5207-bee5-3c6577cc31de.html


----------



## IngMarco (May 10, 2010)

What about the metrodome? Impressive how the roof collapses.


----------



## airdrieboy1984 (Sep 25, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8RxvyC44yg 
The big blue crane disaster at Miller Park Winconsin.. The crane was carrying a section of roon when the crane buckled under the weight.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ @ 0:09 in the Metrodome video you can see there's a cart or something roaring down the sideline, guy must have been like "**** this, I'm out!"


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Today in the São Paulo Arena, São Paulo (Brazil):




























http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/esport...troi-parte-da-arquibancada-do-itaquerao.shtml


----------



## Lumbergo (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh no! What happened?


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

One of the last pieces of the roof collapsed during assembly and destroyed a small part of the stands and a little part of the LED screen. Two workers died


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

It isn´t clear yet. The crane collapsed during the instalation of the last section of the roof a few hours ago. Now the construction will be stopped and the site will be isolated to the investigations and the release of the technical report is estimated for 30 or 40 days. 









http://globoesporte.globo.com/futebol/times/corinthians/noticia/2013/11/infografico-explica-como-aconteceu-o-acidente-na-arena-corinthians.html


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

^^ 

 Damn. As if Brazil hasn't had enough things go wrong with next year's cup...


----------



## alejo25 (Nov 17, 2006)

It was horrible, two workers got killed.


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Fc Twente stadium disaster while constructing to expand.


https://www.google.es/search?q=fc+t...oAA&biw=360&bih=567#biv=i|7;d|odrSX4OXx7o2qM:


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> *Eight people were killed during Senegal's football league cup final in Dakar on Saturday, the sports minister told AFP, as a wall collapsed onto clashing supporters triggering a panicked stampede.*
> 
> Sports minister Matar Ba said a young girl was among the dead, while around 60 injured fans had been taken to health facilities in Dakar.
> 
> ...


www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/07/16/eight-dead-wall-collapses-senegal-football-stadium/


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> The French top-flight match between Amiens and Lille has been halted after a barrier collapsed at the front of a stand containing away supporters.


www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/41456324



> 18 wounded including 3 serious, supporters Lille victims of the collapse of the barrier were evacuated


https://twitter.com/F3Picardie


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

...


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

https://twitter.com/bleustetienne



> Six people are still hospitalized this Sunday morning, but the news is reassuring. Come back soon!


https://twitter.com/losclive


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^



> *All the people injured after a barrier collapsed during Lyon’s match at Amiens on Saturday have been released from hospital.*
> 
> On Sunday Lille posted on its Twitter account: “Great news! All the Lille fans who were injured during the match have left the Amiens hospital. We’re thinking strongly of them!”
> 
> ...


www.artesianews.com/1504391/final-6...utm_campaign=Feed:+ArtesiaNews+(Artesia+News)


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Storm "Ophelia" has reached Ireland, this is Turner's Cross Stadium in Cork now: 










https://twitter.com/98FMsport/status/919903405883166721


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

Part of the roof of the AFAS Stadion (AZ Alkmaar) has just collapsed today. No one was harmed. Wind is blamed for the collapse.


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

Heh. Not so much a disaster, but a spectacular prank...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163532803243425797
Here's how Omar Hamadi Stadium usually looks like...


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Narrowly escaping a big tragedy: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449749127793946632


----------



## žabar92 (Sep 3, 2019)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Narrowly escaping a big tragedy:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449749127793946632


If I'm not mistaken this is the 3rd incident in Dutch stadiums after Twente Enschede roof collapse when they were building a new stand in 2009 and AZ Alkmaar roof collapse a few years ago. For the Dutch readers here, should there be any concern about the quality of building and inspecting the stadiums in your country?


----------



## conejito81 (Jul 6, 2020)

žabar92 said:


> If I'm not mistaken this is the 3rd incident in Dutch stadiums after Twente Enschede roof collapse when they were building a new stand in 2009 and AZ Alkmaar roof collapse a few years ago. For the Dutch readers here, should there be any concern about the quality of building and inspecting the stadiums in your country?


I'm not really qualified to answer, but I've been wondering the same. When the roof of the AZ stadium collapsed I was surprised with how little response it got. If that had happened during a match, it would have been a huge disaster. I've read the research report that was made after the AZ accident, the link is below. It states there is indeed a structural problem in the Netherlands. Apparently there have been 60 similar accidents with public buildings in the last 20 years. Maybe another, more knowledgable Dutchie has more to say about it.

Verborgen gebreken? Lessen uit de instorting van het dak van het AZ-stadion


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

žabar92 said:


> If I'm not mistaken this is the 3rd incident in Dutch stadiums after Twente Enschede roof collapse when they were building a new stand in 2009 and AZ Alkmaar roof collapse a few years ago. For the Dutch readers here, should there be any concern about the quality of building and inspecting the stadiums in your country?


The balcony below the stands just did not anticipate on 100+ people bouncing on a few squared meters. Its just an area used to get on and off the stands quickly.
In my view Twente and NEC where special circumstances. Only Alkmaar roof collapse was due to a combo between bad construction (cutting corners for costs) and a special wind during a storm.

There is actualy a thing going on for a longer period of time. Found out after a collapse of a parking garage at Eindhoven airport that a kind of concrete which was pored for many years is just not that good as previously thought. A kind of concrete which is used for quite a lot of buidings.

But in all of these stadium examples the steal structure gave way.


----------



## conejito81 (Jul 6, 2020)

Red85 said:


> Only Alkmaar roof collapse was due to a combo between bad construction (cutting corners for costs) and a special wind during a storm.


Can't blame the wind. The roof collapsed before it reached the maximum load it was designed for. It was human error, bad welding caused by cutting costs, and a failure to detect it.


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

conejito81 said:


> Can't blame the wind. The roof collapsed *before it reached the maximum load it was designed for*. It was human error, bad welding caused by cutting costs, and a failure to detect it.


That I did not knew before.


----------



## žabar92 (Sep 3, 2019)

Thank you both for detailed answers, I was intrigued by this topic but since i dont speak dutch it's very hard to find any kind of info or debate on this in english.


----------



## conejito81 (Jul 6, 2020)

žabar92 said:


> Thank you both for detailed answers, I was intrigued by this topic but since i dont speak dutch it's very hard to find any kind of info or debate on this in english.


No problem. I tried to have some questions answered myself as well. Anyway, there was a Dutch FA guy on the radio this afternoon. In his view the problem, or part of it, is that inspection is left to the owners of the stadium after it's been delivered. Those owners sometimes neglect it, which they can because of unclear protocols. He said the problem had been acknowledged a while ago, but nothing was done with it. He thought this incident might be the push to change things before bigger accidents happen. His solution was to centralize inspections. Let the Dutch FA organize it. Create one organization that has all the necessary expertise and let a club's license depend on their verdict. That's how it's done in England apparently.


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

conejito81 said:


> No problem. I tried to have some questions answered myself as well. Anyway, there was a Dutch FA guy on the radio this afternoon. In his view the problem, or part of it, is that inspection is left to the owners of the stadium after it's been delivered. Those owners sometimes neglect it, which they can because of unclear protocols. He said the problem had been acknowledged a while ago, but nothing was done with it. He thought this incident might be the push to change things before bigger accidents happen. His solution was to centralize inspections. Let the Dutch FA organize it. Create one organization that has all the necessary expertise and let a club's license depend on their verdict. That's how it's done in England apparently.


Inspection requires to be neutral indeed. 
_'Een slager kan immers zijn eigen vlees niet keuren'_


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541156035469131777


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Horrific:

The death toll is now at least 125 after unrest following a professional soccer match in Malang, Indonesia. The president ordered an investigation of the police response.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576564477696397312


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Indonesia Football Tragedy (Kanjuruhan Stadium Disaster)*

_I express my deepest condolences to the families of the victims who lost their lives in this tragic event._







Source : cafe.daum.net/stade


----------

